# Don't leave your Luminators Mummy in the sun!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

As you know, my hobby store was recently flooded out. Well, in it, I had a display of my Luminators model kits - a 4 window affair that showed each model in it's own window. 

Well, I managed to rescue that display from the store before they demolished it. 

However, all my "Saveable" store items had to come home with me. 

As you can imagine, these all got piled up on my back porch and I needed to get things organized, so I carefully put a towel down on the Oldsmobile hood and placed this big Luminators display on the car for a few days. 

When I got a chance to inspect the Luminators, I discovered that The Mummy had "sun bleached" as follows : 



















This model was intended to be neon pink to show customers how they looked out of the box and how the black light would affect the plastic. 

So don't leave them in the sun!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's interesting to see. I had not thought about it and had no idea that the color would bleach out of the plastic like that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wow new one on me. I've had kits melt in the sun but never bleach out.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Leave it out in the sun for a few more days and then put it up on eBay - "RARE! Clear Aurora Mummy model! One of a kind!"

It actually looks kind of cool...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I just wonder if I should paint it...or leave it alone as a "Art Statement".


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Or find a 1/8 scale skeleton to put in him: "The Visible Mummy" - _*It's EDUCATIONAL!!*_


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

So, does the area that turned clear still glow in the dark?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Luminators never did glow in the dark. They are luminescent, not phosphorescent. The Luminators would glow under a black light but in the dark.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well that clears that up...
Mcdee


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Oh, I did not know that. So the pink color was just a dye?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A dye/colorant of some sort. I suppose to have luminescent properties it has something extra to it. Or it could just be pink colorant? The plastic itself, in the couple of Luminators I built, was really weird, rubbery stuff that was awkward to work with.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's what he use to look like under the black lights : 










And all 4 together :


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey those actually look pretty cool. My luminator Mummy was orange. I had a pink Phantom though.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Strange! Usually the phantom was orange and the mummy pink. I didn't think they shifted the plastic dyes!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Funny. Those were the only two I built. Wait I do have a Yellow Dracula. I swiped the head out of that kit to use on the new Revell reissue.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I just wonder if I should paint it...or leave it alone as a "Art Statement".


Just tell people it's Lon Chaney Jr. in _The Mummy's Ghost_.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Remarkable stuff, Madcap, a bleached Luminator, who'd have thought it - thanks for showing.


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely an interesting effect.

Scott.


----------

